# paramedic cert to AAS bridge



## Caput (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi, I'm a NREMT-P with nearly a decade of experience.  I got my cert through a certificate program, which seemed like a fine idea at the time, but now I want to  get reciprocity in a state (Oregon) that requires an AAS degree.  I still like EMS, but I think I'd be a fool to spend a year or more going to classes full time to just keep being a paramedic.. time like that would be better spent in a getting something that pays, like RN.

So, what I'm hoping to find is an online school that will give me credit for my paramedic cert and allow me to take classes (preferably self paced) to get my AAS.  Bonus points if they'll also give me transfer credits from the time I spent in a regular 4 year school back when I thought being an engineer might be fun.

I'm pretty skilled with google, but I haven't been able to turn up many programs like this.  Does anyone have any suggestions?

And yes, I know that online schools don't always provide the best education, but I feel like I'm a pretty educated and skilled paramedic already.  I just need a piece of paper to get my reciprocity.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## DaniGrrl (Aug 3, 2010)

Here are a few I found, I can't say anything about the quality of any of them, but they seem to be brick and mortar schools, so...

http://www.camdencc.edu/departments/paramedic/distancelearning.htm
http://www.bgcc.wku.edu/Paramedicine-home.htm
http://www.sienaheights.edu/PreviewNewsAcd.aspx?NewsArticleID=4231&MajorID=INV


----------



## Caput (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks, that info was very helpful.. I was just a little slow in replying...


----------



## medicRob (Aug 23, 2010)

Caput said:


> Hi, I'm a NREMT-P with nearly a decade of experience.  I got my cert through a certificate program, which seemed like a fine idea at the time, but now I want to  get reciprocity in a state (Oregon) that requires an AAS degree.  I still like EMS, but I think I'd be a fool to spend a year or more going to classes full time to just keep being a paramedic.. time like that would be better spent in a getting something that pays, like RN.
> 
> So, what I'm hoping to find is an online school that will give me credit for my paramedic cert and allow me to take classes (preferably self paced) to get my AAS.  Bonus points if they'll also give me transfer credits from the time I spent in a regular 4 year school back when I thought being an engineer might be fun.
> 
> ...



Try an allied health program with Excelsior. 

http://www.excelsior.edu


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Aug 23, 2010)

Hey,
Oregon keeps changing there degree requirements at the AAS level. You may want to check with our state because none of those online bridge programs will count if Oregon is still requiring 200 level A&P 1,2, and 3 with labs, plus all your chem and micro. 

They will however accept a bachelors in anything.

Anyway contact Oregon DHS EMS and ask if they will accept any AAS from any state or if the degree has to have the same content as the Oregon Paramedic AAS degree before you waste any time and money.


----------



## Caput (Aug 23, 2010)

That sounds like bad news.  I've tried to contact DHS in the past, and not had much of a reply.  I tried again today, and I'm waiting for a call back..  I gather they get a pretty big backlog at time.  

My understanding is oregon does give out EMT-I reciprocity for NREMT-I.  I hate to step down in certs, but I'm not willing to go back to school full time for a year just to be a paramedic here.  I guess the other option would be working across the river in Vancouver.  Washington's reciprocity requirements are still steep, but not as bad as Oregon's.  Anyway, thanks for all the advice.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Aug 23, 2010)

You will want to contact Shelley with our EMS office. I have provided her information below. Let me know if Oregon will accept those online AAS bridge degree's with out 200 level A&P chem, micro ect... That way I do not give anyone bad information.

Shelley Shute, EMT Certification Coordinator
Ms. Shute is the information source for certification/recertification issues, reciprocity and EMT test results.  (971-673-0533) michele.k.shute@state.or.us


----------



## Caput (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm still having difficulty getting in touch with anyone at the EMS office, but I did manage to learn a few things from there website.  By reading over old EMS committee reports, it looks like they decided to drop the more stringent requirements put forth for the associates degrees, instead accepting any associates degree from an accredited institution in the field of healthcare.  If I manage to talk to someone at the office, I'll try and confirm this.  I also found a bill that passed the Oregon Legislature in 2009 allowing the state to substitute past experience for the educational requirement.  I was pretty confused by this, and hoping that I could learn more when I spoke with someone.  Much to my surprise, on rereading the reciprocity requirements today, I find that it has been changed.  You can now substitute the education requirement if you have 3 years of experience working as a paramedic (over the last 5 years) in another state (or military).  This handily solves my problem.  I'm all for education, but I'm not at all anxious to sink money into classes on something I already do well.

Chris


----------

